# Netbeans famoser GUI Builder Matisse laeuft auch unter Eclipse :)



## Thomas Darimont (7. März 2006)

Hallo!

http://www.myeclipseide.com/ContentExpress-display-ceid-77.html

Gruss Tom


----------



## takidoso (7. März 2006)

Ho Tom...
sieht so aus als würde man sich vorher die MyEclipse  Enterprise Workbench sich kostenpflichtig anlachen müssen, oder gibt es da auch eine kostenlose möglichkeit?

Takidoso


----------



## Thomas Darimont (7. März 2006)

Hallo!

Ich hab ja nur gesagt, dass er unter Eclipse laeuft in welcher Konfiguration hab ich nicht erwaehnt  Ich denke aber dass auf kurz oder lang auch eine Version als freies Eclipse Plugin erscheint...

Gruss Tom


----------

